# Nissan Murano ABS Light



## DStewart (Jun 9, 2011)

I have a 2005 Nissan Murano FWD and the ABS light comes on and off and the speedomeder quits working? I have changed the speed sensor, but that did not fix it. Any ideas?


----------

